# HT23 brakes



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

Relining brakes on a HT23 anyone know how thick the lining is on the metal pads? Have a place to get the lining need to know the thickness . Thanks


----------



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't think the thickness would be that critical. The HT23 brakes seldom get used except as a parking brake.


----------

